# Nehi Soda & Knife/Bottle Opener



## stormysouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a Nehi Bottle we dug and a Nehi Knife/Bottle opener we bought in a box at an auction this weekend. Can someone please give me approximate time & value on both? The picture of the bottle on the knife is exactly like the bottle I have.

 Thank-you,

 Lisa


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry so blurry.

 Took blurry picture off.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Other side.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Better Pic. Thanks for your patience, I think I'm getting better.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Other side... What is the best way clean?


----------



## capsoda (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Lisa, Very cool knife. The bottles are only worth a bck because of the abundance of them. The put all their flavors in the same bottle and used different colored caps to show the flavor. The knife is worth about $30.


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Cap. What circa? I got a good buy on the knife. I paid $ 17.00 for the box it came in. The box was a very interesting combo of things.... It had the knife, 20 genuine racoon pecker (I hope I didn't offend anyone) tooth picks, $ 1.95 in 1960's coins, 2 seals in a compromising position carved out of genuine ivory (I think they are from Alaska, several small pieces of jade & ivory, a 1909 Marshall's Cubeb Cigarette Almanac from Madison, IN (near mint), a tiny Pre-TOC change purse, 4 silverplated little serving what's it's, etc...... It was cool looking thru. My honey and some old guys at the auction got a real good laugh at me finding out what the bone thingy's were...especially when I dropped it and started wiping my hands on my pants going oooohhhh yuckkkkky....they did what with these!!!!!!!??????[8D][][] I couldn't imagine using those for a tooth pick eeewwww!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carling (Apr 4, 2007)

Lisa, you can't tell us about your genuine racoon pecker toothpicks without posting a photo!

 Rick


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Apr 4, 2007)

the nehi bottle is from the 20's its a nice bottle tho


----------



## capsoda (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Lisa, I was most probably made between 1924 and 1928. Figural knives weren't very popular after 1930 and the Chero Cola Company Changed its name to Nehi in 1928.


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2007)

hey lisa that knife is amazing great find!wow  mike


----------



## stormysouth (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Guys.....

 Rick,

 I'll get a picture tonight. Talk about a conversation piece


----------



## cramer1399 (Jul 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Hey Lisa, Very cool knife. The bottles are only worth a bck because of the abundance of them. The put all their flavors in the same bottle and used different colored caps to show the flavor. The knife is worth about $30.


 gee, thats a good thing because i bought one of those bottles for a dollar!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually they started using that particular style Nehi bottle in the late 1920's. The Chero-Cola Bottling Company introduced it in one of their ads in 1928. Prior to this Nehi was bottled in the "pyramid" Chero-Cola Soda Water bottles along with the soon to disappear Melo line. The bottle shown was produced for a long time through out the 1930's and I have even seen some examples from as late as 1955.

 The knife was first offered in Kingsport in 1928, and if you will notice the bottle pictured isn't the "rope" design Nehi (bottle pictured), it is actually the pyramid soda water with Nehi on it. I wonder if any exist like this bottle, I have the taller "pyramid" Nehi Bottling Company Soda Water bottle, but have never seen one with Nehi embossed on the shoulder.








 Ad is from August 1928, yes the mascot's name is Hi-Ne.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 12, 2011)

I like the immitation mascot named HI-NE ?


----------



## bottleopop (Jul 12, 2011)

Heh, that mascot has very high knees!


----------



## splante (Jul 13, 2011)

like the  knife/bottleopener nice find, lot of detail on it. If mine ithink i would hang onto it price should go up once this economy gets back on track somwhere down the road


----------

